# UMass Med School Building Security Specialist



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Building Security Specialist*
University of Massachusetts - Medical School 
in Worcester, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 12/06/2021
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Job Number*: 2021-38886

*Department:* School - Facilities Mgt-Maintenance - W842012

*Job Type:* Full-Time

*POSITION SUMMARY: *
Under the general supervision of the Director or designee, the Building Security Specialist will be responsible for the safe, reliable, and economical operation of the building security and monitoring systems. This position is responsible for executing technical service of all building access control and camera systems.
*ESSENTIAL FUNCTIONS:*

Perform preventative maintenance and diagnostics on building access control and camera systems/components in both critical and non-critical environments. Test and verify system readings ensuring optimal system operation
Install, program, maintain, and replace access control, CCTV, and IP/Network camera systems
Perform system checkout and assist in system startups. Complete and submit work orders and reports covering all aspects of each assignment and activity
Troubleshoot and repair complex building security/monitoring systems and components. If improper operation is due to another system or faulty equipment, discusses problem with manager or immediate supervisor and advise of the best course of action. Work with other departments to arrange repairs
Participate in job site review and final completion for systems turnover
Validate low voltage wiring diagrams and controls flow diagrams
Use computerized management system to generate work orders, complete work task assignments, document daily work, and report job hours, etc.
Aid in the performance of routine duties, perform all work associated with all maintenance trades of an equal or lower graded classification where the work or task does not require a specific license
Perform tasks related to storing of parts, equipment, and supplies maintained by Building Automation Shop
Assist in snow removal and campus emergencies
Attend required trainings
Perform other duties as required.
*REQUIRED QUALIFICATIONS:*

Technical School or equivalent experience
6 years of access control experience
Ability to gain SRA certification
Excellent understanding of access control, camera systems and electronic control systems
Skilled in programming, job start-up and checkout, and troubleshooting
Strong Mechanical and electrical troubleshooting skills 
Valid driver's license
Ability to travel to offsite locations.
*PREFERRED QUALIFICATIONS:*

Systems Technician Class D License
Ability to obtain and maintain S-License
Certification or experience with Lenel and or Indigo systems
Knowledge of programmable logic controllers relating to access control systems


----------

